# Side mount help?



## searcher (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello all, the problem I am having is my escapes from side mount. I have one wrestler in particular that is extremely difficult to escape from. He has several years of JJ experience, a solid base, gets super tight, is friggin crazy strong, and is stopping all of my escape attempts. Any one have any ideas about what to do? I am stronger than he is, but I refuse to muscle it to make it work. I have tried to shrimp, roll him, pull guard and I get nowhere.


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2010)

It really depends on exactly what he's doing and where his weight is.  If he's getting super tight, you're probably not framing up and creating any space for yourself.  Before you bridge or shrimp, you have to get your arms where they belong so that you can separate him from you.  

I'd recommend a couple of things.  First, watch him roll with upper belts to see how they approach the situation.  If you see an upper belt regain guard or reverse on him, try asking him for some tips after class.

You might also try starting in side mount bottom for a while with everyone.  Just work your escapes.  Logging some time defending from a bad position will help.  

Finally, if all else fails, don't let this guy pass your guard.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2010)

One of the recomendations that I would give you is to set up a combination where you try to shrimp then relax then fake a shrimp and then really go for it!  Believe it or not this works very, very well for me.  I might throw in a bump, etc. to fool them into thinking that I might try some thing else.  Bottom line is you have to hide your intention and or create the movement in the half beat.  Good luck!


----------



## Tanaka (Oct 3, 2010)

searcher said:


> Hello all, the problem I am having is my escapes from side mount. I have one wrestler in particular that is extremely difficult to escape from. He has several years of JJ experience, a solid base, gets super tight, is friggin crazy strong, and is stopping all of my escape attempts. Any one have any ideas about what to do? I am stronger than he is, but I refuse to muscle it to make it work. I have tried to shrimp, roll him, pull guard and I get nowhere.



I used to have this same problem. I know what you're feeling. You want to get it without muscling. I am very strong too, but when sparring. You will find out that muscling your way out of things is the quickest way to get tired. And then you'll be stuck in a pin for good lol. A lot of our senior students of dan rank, are older and have the weight that comes with age. There is one that is around 6ft 8 inch and weighs 280(lbs). < not sure what measuring system you use.
He has a extremely good pin due to his experience and his weight behind it. While I am only 170(lbs). I found that no matter how big my opponent. When I bridge while also snaking my arm across the top of their head. It will get them off or at the very least create some space. It is explained in this video by Demian Maia, since it is kind of hard to explain by typing.


----------



## searcher (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help people.     I will try to institute these items into my side mount escapes.


----------



## stonewall1350 (Oct 7, 2010)

Just remember deception. I am still low in the ranking system in my classes, but a few of our guys are really good at sidemount and I always have trouble escaping it(it is harder for me to get out of than full mount lol). The times I get out are when the person is clueless as to my intentions. I think that is something alot of guys need to work on too...is not telegraphing.


----------

